# Dickson on the Covenant



## AV1611 (Apr 4, 2008)

I found the following quote from Dickson this morning and thought I would share it with you.

“The covenanting of God with man, tended of its own nature to man’s good and happiness…because a singular respect and honour was put upon man, when he was made a confederate friend of God: for, if it be an honour to a mean and poor man to be joined with a King or Prince in a formal bond of mutual friendship, how much greater honour is it unto man, to be joined in a bond of mutual love and friendship with God?” (_Theraputica Sacra_, Chapter 5)


----------

